# Need Help Rooting the HTC Desire from US CELLULAR



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright ladies and gents, Im pulled my most valuable resource (you guys). My friend has a US Cellular Desire and wants to root it and possibly install a custom Rom due to memory issues.

I have good knowledge of Samsung's methods, but Im ignorant to HTC devices methods for rooting.

I have read over numerous tutorials on the process but they do not appear to be uniform. If someone has recently rooted their Desire, please point me (hold my hand) in the right direction.

Your help is much appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

